# rubber bands...



## zimbowarrior (Apr 24, 2013)

I saw a picture of a slingshot that used linked rubber bands as the rubber, with proper catty rubber scarce out here i was wondering the best way to do it and could you hunt with a setup like that? and ifg it is possible how many bands?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The configuration you have seen is commonly called "Chained Bands"

Type that into the search box on the front page, there's HEAPS of threads and I think one or two tutorials on the subject.

Can you hunt, sure can once you get the right setup and ammo.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Check out these threads:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/6428-chained-vs-flat-bands/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12956-pros-and-cons-of-office-bands/

Personally I prefer braids to chains, mainly because it is easier to change a broken band in a braid. But braids also make it easier to experiment with tapers.

Have a read, and if you have any more questions, just get back to us.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## zimbowarrior (Apr 24, 2013)

thanks for the replies and links i will have a look


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

There is a guy named Nico. Search his stuff up, He is the legend with chains.. Hes taken HUGE rabbits with 64's and even 32's.

You can take game with just about any setup. Just know the limitations of what you have.

SMS


----------

